# Can someone help me calculate this crossover?



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought a pair of MTM's from a guy for real cheap. they were in a sealed box but im building tlines for them and upgrading the tweeter. I just wanted to know if someone could tell me a bit about the crossover. He built it but did it so long ago he doesn't remember what was in there so i took it apart and here it is. 








































I believe mids are 4ohms input and tweeter is 8ohm. final load 8ohm.


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like an 18db x-over for the mids, and an 18db for the tweeter with a weird additional L-pad+inductor thats compensating for...something.

x-over point's about 5k.


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks, by compensating do you mean attenuating or boosting the tweeter?


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Attenuating+altering the frequency response slightly, it looks like they wanted to put a passive notch filter in but forgot to use the cap part of it, probably results in a subtle shelf filtered response (mabie the old tweeter had a natural rising response that was undesireable)

It's safe to use with another 8ohm tweeter, if the tweeter sounds dull just cut one of the wires of the upper inductor borded by the resistors.


----------

